# Stocking levels



## andy-mu (16 Jul 2011)

Hi,

Just looking to see what the general consensus of opinion is here.

Based on general recommendations, as far as I'm aware, recommended stocking
levels of fish are at 1 inch per gallon of water.

Having browsed many stunning aquascapes both here and on the internet, I notice in
many cases that some tanks seem overstocked based on the quoted tank size.
Is this down to increased filtration to reduce bio load or is there some other method which 
allows stocking levels this high.

I've included a link to give you an example. One tank is on page 14, it's called wild wild green.
based on it's size of 60x35x30 without being too fickle is roughly just over 72 litres or 16 gallons.
at 1 inches per gallon and neon tetras being maximum 2 inches that would equate to 8 fish.
I counted at least 21 neon's and 9 of whatever those other fish are. 

Here's the link
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazin ... c_2010.pdf


----------



## Fred Dulley (16 Jul 2011)

Having a good plant biomass and large filtration will certainly allow you to keep more fish than perhaps a normal tank. The inch per gallon rule is a little tight though in my opinion. I mean come on, 8 Neons in a 72litre, that's too too cautious. I think it's good for beginners because it reduces the chance of overstocking and only works for small-ish fish. It falls down though with big fish. 10inch Oscar in 10gallon tank


----------



## andy-mu (16 Jul 2011)

I do agree with you. Obviously these are fully established aquaria. I just wondered if the
stocking levels were a temporary thing for aesthetics or a permanent feature.

By the looks of it it's permanent. 

Thanks for your reply Fred


----------



## Fred Dulley (16 Jul 2011)

andy-mu said:
			
		

> I just wondered if the stocking levels were a temporary thing for aesthetics or a permanent feature.



I think a proportion of aquascaped tanks will only have fish in temporarily for that final shot.
Forgot about that.


----------



## andy-mu (16 Jul 2011)

At least the link has some wonderful tanks in it


----------



## sanj (21 Jul 2011)

Meh I flushed the 1" per gallon rule book down the toilet years ago. 

A bit like Beer goggles and what you see is a "beautiful lady"... well its probably a lady, but thats about as accurate as it gets.


----------



## andy-mu (21 Jul 2011)

Interesting reply. I'm more than familiar with the beer goggles beautiful lady scenario


----------



## Mxx (10 Sep 2011)

The inch rule is I'm afraid kind of idiotically oversimplified. Obviously an 8 inch discus is going to weigh a lot more and impact your tank's parameters more than two kuhli loaches. http://aqadvisor.com/ generally seems like a knowledgeable tool for calculating stocking, though in my densely planted tank I'm nevertheless over what they recommend though my water quality is very good. I'm not sure though how they calculate their factors, but they nevertheless do consider one discus to be the equivalent of 3.5 kuhli loaches there.


----------



## andy-mu (10 Sep 2011)

Thats a handy tool. Could be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## fishfingers (10 Sep 2011)

my local retailer has a comunity 250l tank set up with about 150 fish of 50 differant species lots of filtration but little in the way of plants it is certanly eye catching but not to my taste i prefer a large shool of a single species


----------



## andy-mu (10 Sep 2011)

I have to say I prefer a more limited species pool, but shoaling. Looks more natural to me, and complements the plants. Living nature as it were.


----------



## sanj (10 Sep 2011)

1" per gallon is such an old rule, it originated decades ago, Im talking 1960s and possibly earlier. People did not have access to the equipment they have now. It is a good safe guide for someone new to the hobby who is keeping small to medium fish upto around 3" or so.


----------

